

Introducing the Dropbox Sync API - sean_lynch
https://www.dropbox.com/developers/blog/26

======
nicholassmith
This is pretty cool. Given how many developers are somewhat unhappy with
iCloud's reliability and what not it'll at least provide another choice. Might
even spur Apple to try and make it work better than it currently does.

------
bryanh
Very cool! Dropbox still sorely needs event driven webhooks or a stream of
sorts. Their /delta is solid but requires an _insane_ amount of data to catch
up if I just want notifications of recent changes.

------
habosa
This is, hopefully, an example of how thin client devices will eventually take
over. I am writing this from a Chromebook, which I love but unfortunately is
hamstrung by the fact that wireless internet is not yet 100% reliable. Once we
guarantee that we will have internet nearly everywhere and with a reasonable
price tag/battery effect, all files will be accessed through APIs like this
one.

------
magsafe
iCloud offers one benefit over this, which is iCloud allows record-level
syncing (for SQLite databases using CoreData).

Dropbox is file-level syncing. So if you have a database app managing many
records in tables, Dropbox will sync the entire database when even a single
record changes. iCloud would only sync the record(s) than changed.

~~~
aaronbrethorst
iCloud offers a theoretical benefit but is a bit hosed today when it comes to
record-level syncing: <http://noidentityapps.com/blog/?p=905>

------
jayfuerstenberg
I was hoping to hear about rate limits (how many events can be handled in N
seconds) and/or maximum number of requests per day by a given App ID.

Did I miss any mentions of these, or are there none?

Dropbox has my attention in any case. I might just incorporate this in my
current project.

